# Racist Louisiana Man Drops Dead After Cursing out a Voodoo Priestess - Instant Karma



## okange76 (Sep 16, 2020)

https://bokdaily.com/louisiana-man-...LY0ao9e7q6jrs1QaM2KZR8Adsajn5ST2qd5wYG2z-O2sM

*"She violently threw a doll on concrete and the man dropped dead like a bag of potatoes" 


New Orleans*

|A Caucasian male in his 40s was declared dead yesterday after he suddenly fell during a hostile argument with a black female.

According to eyewitnesses, the man was being racist to the black female who obviously practices voodoo. They exchanged harsh words for a while and no one was able to deescalate the situation.

Rodney, a passerby said he was just jogging when he stopped to observe two angry people arguing in the street. “I was not going to let him talk to a sister like that but she signaled me that she got it. He was saying all type of bull, black people are ungrateful, go back where you come from all the usual racist thing but he made a mistake when he called her a n*gga *****” 


“The was a moment of silence and everybody froze. After what felt like 10 minutes she asked him to *“say that one more time”* what happened next was shocking, I have never seen anything like it. She violently threw a doll on concrete and the man dropped dead like a bag of potatoes”

“I think people who know her knew something will go down after he called her a voodoo n*gga because after that moment everybody was quiet and it felt so dark.” Said another witness who said she was just passing by when this incident happen. “When she smashed that doll against concrete the guy’s nose started bleeding and he collapsed like a demolished building, I am a nurse so looking at him on the ground he looked like he had multiple bone fractures too”

*No one who knew the woman personally spoke to reporters nor the police.*


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 16, 2020)

Sooooooo.... this is a cool story, but is it true, verified, and reported on by legitimate news sources???

As well,  in earthly law, wouldn't that be considered murder, especially if he only used words against her? The punishment is harsh...

In Karmic law, I've heard that in these dark arts, what you put out there and do unto others, energetically comes back to you...I guess she knows how to handle what's coming to her?


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 16, 2020)

Eta... just went to Truthorfiction.com and they have claimed this as False.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 16, 2020)

I am mad that this was posted in news instead of in off topic. 

Anyway I don’t believe it and if people really knew how to voodoo racists to death then we’d have run out of racists years ago.


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 16, 2020)

That website is filled with a lot of fake news. The one about the man shooting his doctor because he made him come to nirvana during a prostrate exam made me laugh...


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Sep 16, 2020)

That was hilarious. I read it to the hubby in a dramatic voice and after howling with laughter he said theres no way this was true. But it was funny.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Fake or not, I want to see a re-enactment of the whole scene, complete with commentary from bystanders and loved ones like to see on true crime shows.


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 16, 2020)

I find satire so annoying.
Who has the time and energy
to make up fake news for fun?


----------

